# KW Praktina FX -my latest 35mm SLR



## IanG (Sep 14, 2017)

I bought this camera for a bargain price at a camera fair a couple of months ago, it's in excellent condition for its age, made around 1953/4 and is fully functioning.
















Build  quality is superb on a par with a Leica. This was the first 35mm SLR professional  system camera, unlike the Exactas it takes a bulk back and motor drives.




The film advance knob also controls the  mirror return, two lever wind attachments were available they fit on the base plate.




Breech-lock lenses for fast accurate lens changes, this model has a semi auto diaphragm, the lens is cocked in the full aperture position and the first touch of the shutter release  stops the lens to the set aperture. 














Inter-changeable prism finder.










The camera can take two different motor drives one clock-work the other electrical.










A practical half case. 






A nice touch is the button on the case that engages the cameras rewind release.

KW also made a budget camera the Praktiflex and later a Prakica as well as the MF 6x6 Praktisix, after merging with the East German part of Contax the new company used the name Praktica as a brand name.

The Praktina's were too expensive to make and production ceased in 1962.   The concept was revived for the Pentacon Super designed to be an M42 professional system which was never successful.

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 14, 2017)

Don't see to many of those around anymore. And that one is super clean!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 14, 2017)

Oooooh!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2017)

I want it, what's your address?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

Don't think I've heard that name before; very nice.


----------



## IanG (Sep 15, 2017)

The company was around for many years, founded in 1919. Their best known early cameras were the 6.5x9 and 9x12 Patent Etui plate cameras, very small. light and pocketable (hence the name - Etui means case).






The camera on the right is a 9x12 KW Patent Etui, with a 5x4 Crown Graphic and 6x4.5 Ikonta. (x12 is almost the same size as 5x4 just slightly narrower.











Alongside a Rodenstock (Welta) 9x12 camera.

Charles Noble (aUS citizen of German origin) took over the company in 1938 and switched to 35mm camera production, the Praktiflex in 1939.  Noble and his son were imprisoned after WWII by the Soviets and the company.

The Praktina was innovative in it's design with an advanced shutter, over 10 companies made lenses for the camera system.  The last model the Praktina N was a prototype and went into production as the Pentacon Super.

It's not so much that people haven't heard of KW and the Praktinas, because most photographers know of the KW Praktisix later re-named as the Pentacon 6, they just don't know the origin.

KW took over production of the last East German Contax cameras (exported outside the Soviet block as Pentacon), a couple of years later they merged with the East German Zeiss Ikon.

Praktina cameras and particularly accessories can fetch very high prices, a 75mm f1.5 CZJ Sonnar sold recently for $4000.

Ian


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow!!! and Ooooohhhhhh ... what a find. I see a whole lot of Nikon F in that puppy.


----------



## sniper x (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow, I think I need a cold shower.....


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 20, 2017)

That is a BEAUTIFUL camera!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldcamera (Oct 5, 2017)

It’s a nice piece of photo history but best keep it on display. When I was starting out in the early sixties I used one with a really nifty windup motor and a 250 exposure back to shoot a high school graduation. The idea was to get a shot of each graduate as they received their diploma. The praktina literally fell apart after 20 shots. Sorry, not built like a Leica. I never forgot. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## IanG (Oct 6, 2017)

oldcamera said:


> It’s a nice piece of photo history but best keep it on display. When I was starting out in the early sixties I used one with a really nifty windup motor and a 250 exposure back to shoot a high school graduation. The idea was to get a shot of each graduate as they received their diploma. The praktina literally fell apart after 20 shots. Sorry, not built like a Leica. I never forgot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app




That doesn't match what I've heard first hand from people using Praktinas professionally bought in the 1950's, using the motor drives all the time. Or the fact that I can pick them up in excellent working order dirt cheap, I could have bought 3 more 2 weeks ago, even the well worn models are fully functional.

I could understand that very late models made after the Contax/Pentacon merger might be different but all the early ones I've seen are well made and even when well worn functional.

Ian


----------



## IanG (Nov 26, 2017)

I bought a second Praktina FX today mainly for it's Carl Zeiss Jena 58mm f2 *T* Biotar lens, it was a bargain price (£50) but the lens is in superb optical and mechanical condition. It was cheap beacuse the company that owned it engraved a number on the top plate otherwise it's all excellent.
















This Biotar lens really is in mint optical condition. I also looked at a KW Prakica as well out of interest but it really was obvious this was KW's budget model (before the Pentacon merger).

As a Large Format shooter (5x4, 7x5 and 10x8) I hardly ever shoot 35mm these days but these cameras are fun and inspirational.

Ian


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 26, 2017)

VERY nice looking camera design. LOVE the spartan engineering ethos and simple good looks.


----------



## compur (Nov 26, 2017)

An interesting feature of this camera is that it has both TTL viewing (like any SLR) plus a separate viewfinder.


----------



## IanG (Nov 27, 2017)

compur said:


> An interesting feature of this camera is that it has both TTL viewing (like any SLR) plus a separate viewfinder.



This separate viewfinder idea was used by Alpha as well, and at least one other company (name escapes me) on their early SLRs.

I had the opportunity to look at a KW Praktica FX with a Primoplan lens yesterday and the difference in quality was noticeable - I'm not saying it was badly made, just lighter an less precise, I decided against buying it in favour of this camera because of the Biotar.

Ian


----------



## compur (Nov 27, 2017)

That's Alpa, not Alpha.


----------



## IanG (Nov 27, 2017)

compur said:


> That's Alpa, not Alpha.



My mistake, I should know better   I worked with a consultant in the mid 1970's who was an adviser to Alpa and Elincrom in Switzerland, both companies were then based in the same former British pre-WWII TB clinic. Tim himself was a grandson of the Lumiere family so had very deep photographic roots.

It's nagging me that I can't think of the third company to use the extra direct finder on an SLR, but there were so many very short lived camera manufacturers.  I have a book on Miniature cameras, I think by H.S. Newcombe who wrote for a UK photo magazine but was also a retailer and it's amazing how many companies made full systems and just disappeared as rapidly as they'd appeared. Futura for instance.

Ian


----------



## compur (Nov 27, 2017)

The Kinoflex had a waist level finder and a direct  eye level finder:
02A8 Rectaflex kinoflex

And, the Russian "Sport" had a similar set-up with a sort of chimney reflex finder plus a direct viewfinder.

Sport (camera) - Wikipedia


----------

